# Has Anybody Here Ever Used Your Kenpo In A Real Self Defense Situation ?



## 45MAGNUM (Sep 19, 2006)

45magnum nice to meet you all.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 19, 2006)

On a few occasions.  I worked in retail Loss Prevention for a while and had to use it few times at parties when I was younger.  In most cases the blocking and  "checking" helped me end the altercations fairly quickly.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 19, 2006)

I use it frequently with my confused agitated patients.  Usually it's just a matter of situational awareness, good checks, and redirection. I never have needed striking. With younger drug seeking patients who try to intimidate for drugs, it's just a matter of not looking intimidated, maintaining an alert relaxed posture and gently escorting them from the premises.  It doesn't look like Kenpo but it's effective and clearly has stemmed from and improved with my training.

Jeff

Sorry for such an unexciting answer.


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

In a physical self defense situation, no.  

I've used the mental discipline to keep my cool as well as to calm down another person that was getting ready to explode.  That's been it so far.  But...I make a point of staying out of trouble when I can   

Great to meet you 45Magnum.  Welcome aboard!  :asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Unfortunately yes...


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe 3 times.  But, none of them required a full technique.  One was when someone did a two-hand collar grab-I did the first part of Twin Kimono and they let go and jumped back like they'd seen a ghost.  One was a trap and a backfist (they didn't want to play rough anymore) and the last one (all of these years ago, btw) was a parry/wrist grab that pulled the guy into a vertical punch-like the first part of Intercepting the Mace.  That was the first and only time I've dropped someone with a punch.  I was probably more shocked than he was.  
In every one of these situations, we became friends and had a better understanding of each other.  The last guy is still one of my best friends to this day, ironically.


----------



## Sam (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes. Once a simple snap kick to the groin was enough to get the guy to let me out of the corner.

On another occassion, I knew the attacker well - it was a tackle - I put out a webhand and let them run into it, and then pushed them away with a thrust kick in the stomach area. She fell backwards and I got into a kicking stance (to side kick if she came back in, which she attempted) but fortunately people got between us at that point.


----------



## sbreault_2000 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Unfortunately yes...


 

Mr. Hawkins,

How about a few details!


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 26, 2006)

Physically, just once.

But, I use kenpo all the time.


----------



## Franc0 (Sep 26, 2006)

Though I personally am not a Kenpo practitioner, I've worked alongside Mr. John Herman, who's currently a 6th black in AKKI Kenpo, at a Vegas nightclub. I've seen him apply many a time for real, and very successfully at that.

Franco


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Sep 27, 2006)

i use it all the time.  i also work at a night club.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 27, 2006)

sbreault_2000 said:


> Mr. Hawkins,
> 
> How about a few details!


 
Pick an occassion.  Been attacked with a knife multiple times, shot at and hit successfully (a graze), bouncer work, private security work, scuffles resulting from living in bad neighborhoods, scuffles from having loudmouthed girl friends, etc.

Short Version...Kenpo Works.  It hurts people, break limbs and destroys spirits......and a little Ju Jitsu goes a long way too


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> ......and a little Ju Jitsu goes a long way too




Sort of like good love  ... or cabbage soup?  :fart:
Just kidding James.  :lol::lol::lol:  

I mean well, but on occasion the funny side of my little debil just gets out!  Hope you aren't offended.

BTW ... Still kind of waiting for a certain DVD?


----------



## sbreault_2000 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Pick an occassion...


 

OK, how about Knife attack #2? 


Steve


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> BTW ... Still kind of waiting for a certain DVD?


 
Like the great Homer said (Simpson that is) Doh!! I'll get right on it.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 27, 2006)

sbreault_2000 said:


> OK, how about Knife attack #2?
> 
> 
> Steve


 
I forget exactly the order these things occurred in but I'll pick one anyway.  Late night, heading down a corridor near my old elementary school with a female acquaintance walking her home.  Guy jumps out of the corner with knife in hand and proceded to execute the "prison stab".  I'm late on the awareness so I eat the blade in the gut.  Luckily it was a short household knife. Grabbed his arm for all I was worth, knee'd him in the nuts and proceeded to break his arm over my shoulder.  Threw him to the ground (Seio Nage) and practiced a technique called "return to sender" if you know what I'm saying.  Sought medical attention after ensuring the girl got home as I'm not sure if the guy wanted me or her.  I'm pretty sure he didn't want JUST money as no demands were made just an aggressive attack.

The Below is copied from another post here where I was describing one of my "successful" knife encounters

B) The kenpo rule is "divert, seize, control, disarm." When a weapon technique fails to adhere to this rule people don't what-if the technique or ask why. There is a reason for the diversion from the rule (pun intended).

4) The Kenpo technique on that post you hotlinked seems to be Thrusting Lance, I've had the unfortunate pleasure of actually using that one for real. Here's how it went.

A) Jerk tried to stab me and I hit his wrist and has groin, he dropped the knife. (Weapon diverted and disarmed no seize and control available).

B) with no more knife to worry about there was no need to manipulate his arm and break his wrist to get rid of the knife and risk a grappling match.

C) Obscure elbow, uppercut, sandwich, handsword, hammer fist (Locking Horns into Detour from Doom) go home to my family in one piece.

In my opinion the technique did exactly what it was supposed do. But there are those that would say "you had to change it so it didn't work" my response: "I choose to change things and made it home to my son, it worked fine in my textbook"


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 4, 2006)

I had to use my Kempo this past Saturday. At a bar some guy got pissed because i was talking to "his girl", which in actuallality i have probably known her longer then he has. He was drunk of course, he threw his first punch that i blocked and then stepped back with my hands raised and told him i didnt want to fight. He didnt listen of course and came at me again, i block and then delivered a strike to the groin which ended the situation. I didnt want to hit him at all ecspecially because of where i was but i felt like he wasnt going to stop. 

B


----------

